# Resources and Environmental Protection Act, Public Act 451 of 1994 - Help?



## pyzik (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay so I have a squirrel problem. They're tearing up my plants, getting bird seeds and pooping all over (dogs eat it and roll in it, NASTY).

So, I've been reading all my local ordinances on how I can terminate these little buggers.

So far it seems I can kill them with an air rifle on my property as long as the pellet does not cross a sidewalk, street, ally or public land.

What I have a question about is in the first quote in *bold*.

I can't seem to figure out how rodent and pest control is limited in the Resources and Environmental Protection Act, Public Act 451 of 1994.

Can someone help me with that? Can I terminate pests or rodents with an air rifle per this act?



> § 90.02 CRUELTY TO ANIMALS; NEGLECT OF ANIMALS; DEFINITIONS.
> 
> (A) When used in this division, terms shall be as defined in Public Act 328 of the Public Acts of 1931, MCL 750.50, et seq.
> 
> ...





> § 137.03 HUNTING WITHIN CITY PROHIBITED.
> 
> No person shall hunt or trap wild game, or in any manner carry any gun, weapon or firearm within the city for the purpose of hunting any wild game or fowl at any time.


The above only pertains to hunting with a firearm.



> § 137.18 GENERAL REGULATIONS.
> 
> (A) No person under 18 years of age shall carry any air gun on the streets, alleys, public roads or public lands within the city unless accompanied by an adult. However, a person under 18 years of age may carry an air gun unloaded, in a suitable case or securely wrapped.
> 
> ...


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Squirrel is a wild game animal that is open to hunting. They are not a rodent/pest. Thus the only legal way to take them is under the hunting laws/rules. Based on the Ordinance that you posted you can not hunt in the city. 

Further under state law most air rifles/pellet guns are "Rifles".

So, best bet is to change your bird feeders or just live with the squirrels.


----------



## pyzik (Feb 23, 2012)

malainse said:


> *Squirrel is a wild game animal that is open to hunting. They are not a rodent/pest. * Thus the only legal way to take them is under the hunting laws/rules. Based on the Ordinance that you posted you can not hunt in the city.
> 
> Further under state law most air rifles/pellet guns are "Rifles".
> 
> So, best bet is to change your bird feeders or just live with the squirrels.


Thanks. In my frustration I over looked the fact that they are a game animal since they're a pest to me.

It's not so much the feeders as it is the plant and poop. Mostly the poop. Bathing the dogs daily is not something I look forward to doing this spring/summer.

Maybe I'll just try the repellent, though I don't have high hopes for it.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Stop feeding the birds or change to squirell proof feeders. 

Rat traps work very good too. Put them in a non visible area to neighbors.


----------



## pyzik (Feb 23, 2012)

Patman75 said:


> Stop feeding the birds or change to squirell proof feeders.
> 
> Rat traps work very good too. Put them in a non visible area to neighbors.


Feeding are down for now, but nearly every neighbor feeds them.
I like the rat trap idea.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

pyzik said:


> Feeding are down for now, but nearly every neighbor feeds them.
> I like the rat trap idea.


If anyone questions the rat traps say they are for chimpmunks. Perfectly legal to trap them. Put them out during the day or you might loose traps to raccoons, opposums and skunks at night.


----------



## pyzik (Feb 23, 2012)

Patman75 said:


> If anyone questions the rat traps say they are for chimpmunks. Perfectly legal to trap them. Put them out during the day or you might loose traps to raccoons, opposums and skunks at night.


Good thinking. I'm gone from the house all day and won't have to worry about the dogs getting into them either.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Red squirrels are legal targets as pests.

*Species with Year-round Hunting Seasons *
The following small game species may be taken year-round with any valid hunting license* except within state park and recreation areas from April 1 to September 14: 
opossum 
porcupine 
red squirrel 
skunk 
thirteen-lined ground squirrel 
woodchuck 
weasel 

The following species may be taken with a firearm year-round with any valid hunting license except within state park and recreation areas from April 1 to September 14:

English (house) sparrow
European starling
feral pigeon (rock dove)

*No license is required for a resident, resident's spouse or resident's children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Red squirrels yes-no closed season, fox squirrels (red,grey, and black variations) are game animals and have season restrictions. 

As was noted, if a "pellet" rifle has a rifled barrel it is a firearm. Smooth bore "BB (only)" guns are not firearms. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

